# AMG wheels 5x112 on a mk4?



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

i just picked up a set of benz wheels for my mk4. their 18's 5x112,i just want to know what i need to run this size and bolt pattern on my car.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

You will need 5x100 to 5x112 adapters. Depending on how much you want your wheels spaced out, how wide they are, and what the ET is; you will have to calculate what width the adapters to be. There is more info in this thread about doing this. Good luck.:beer:


----------



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the help man


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

what would be a good size tire to run? theyre 8.5 wide


----------



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

225/40r18


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

get 205s


----------



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

205/40?


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

lmao. 205/40 on 8.5 wheels:laugh: that would be EPIC POKE. im pretty sure 215 would still poke a bit on 8.5 wheels. 225 would be the proper oem size. but its all up to you!


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

o0o shat. just saw how old this thread was! oops


----------

